# Battlefield Bad Company 2, anyone played it?



## mtb211 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I loved MW1's multiplayer, but dont really like 2's as much. I was wondering if Bad Company 2 was good, is it worth a buy?

Do they have that p2p server bs like MW2?


----------



## Shane (Mar 3, 2010)

Purchased it on steam,Played the beta about 5 times,contacted steam and cancelled me order and got a refund....explain enough? 


Not a patch on MW2....i suggest waiting for the new medal of Honour.


----------



## mtb211 (Mar 3, 2010)

wow it sucked that bad?


----------



## Shane (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally i didnt like it at all,I know its a BETA before anyone rants at me....But it felt very clunky,Aiming system was shoddy,Body hit zone was pathetic....you could litraly be standing right next to an enemy and use nearly a whole clip sometimes and just about get him dead... and they didnt realy seem to do anything in terms of improving those i mentioned while the beta was going,The only map in BETA was crap....trees fell like it was a game from the year 2000 in terms of effects when they got blown up,i just was not impressed at all and thats my honest opinion.

Alot of people will probably dissagree with me,but your asking what people thought of it so im just saying


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Shane must be sick.  The game is awesome. I played it on the PC, it was awesome, played it on the 360, it's awesome as well. I picked it up on the 360, and am strongly considering picking it up on the PC as well.


----------



## mtb211 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol now i have conflicts in my head.... does the aiming system suck? that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mtb211 (Mar 3, 2010)

I mean everyone was saying killzone 2 was so good and then I got it and it was shit


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think it is. Some may not like it, because gravity has a lot to do with the shot, so if you're sniping, you have to aim a bit above your target. But once you get the hang of it (not that hard), it's fun. You have a bunch of vehicles, from apache and blackhawks helis, jetskis, atvs, and other vehicles. 

[YT]QFtxDHv5Ml4[/YT]


----------



## starlitjoker (Mar 4, 2010)

best game ever..

/thread


----------



## Shane (Mar 4, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Shane must be sick.  The game is awesome. I played it on the PC, it was awesome, played it on the 360, it's awesome as well. I picked it up on the 360, and am strongly considering picking it up on the PC as well.



Hes a LIAR! ....nah like i said,each to their own opinions,mtb211 i highly suggest you see if you can try it out before buying....see if any of your friends has it and you can see for yourself.



> best game ever..
> 
> /thread



MW2 yes...


----------



## Orbitron (Mar 4, 2010)

Nevakonaza you fan boy!  As if MW2 is better than BC2! I just picked up my PC copy today and am loving it! A huge improvement over the beta I must say


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked the game up yesterday, and I owned in the beta, I turn on my xbox get a party with a few friends and start getting raped by lvl 15's


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2010)

Mines in the post 

EDIT: Scratch that, it's HERE!


----------



## Archangel (Mar 4, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> Mines in the post
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, it's HERE!



Mine probably is too, (limited edition, obviously  )  But I'm not going to be at home, at all, this week.


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 4, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Mine probably is too, (limited edition, obviously  )  But I'm not going to be at home, at all, this week.



I will keep it warm for you 


I stole it myself from a buddy that is out of town for till Monday so will see how good it is. I really am a mooch when it comes to gaming anymore  Anything to dick EA/UBI I suppose.


----------



## mtb211 (Mar 4, 2010)

haha cool I'll have to try it out, I just need to find someone that has it. I got heavy rain yesterday, game is amazing


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 4, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> I picked the game up yesterday, and I owned in the beta, I turn on my xbox get a party with a few friends and start getting raped by lvl 15's



It's OK, we protected our base with team inflicted UAV missiles.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 4, 2010)

SHUSH! We musn't speak of that


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a little bummed out by the fact they don't have any offline bots to play. If you're playing SP it has to be the campaign. Lame.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 4, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> SHUSH! We musn't speak of that



It's fine, I'll just get in the UAV for half the game and not get shot at.. We'll be fine.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's a pretty fun game, definitely better team play than MW2. However, I'm disappointed that the maps are smaller than that of BF2 and that there's no commander.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 4, 2010)

Look, don't be mad because you suck xD, I'm better than you and we both know it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

"I'm going to sneak behind them and arm B" *30 seconds later* "SHIT!" lol.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 5, 2010)

Shut it! I can't help my shifty teammates couldn't keep them from disarming the bomb that I planted 3 times.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> Shut it! I can't help my shifty teammates couldn't keep them from disarming the bomb that I planted 3 times.



Yeah, me saying mortar strike B over and over was never heard.  I'm getting on later, after some WoW. Can't wait for the Halo MMO, lol.


----------



## Orbitron (Mar 5, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> I'm a little bummed out by the fact they don't have any offline bots to play. If you're playing SP it has to be the campaign. Lame.


Oi feggit! You use xfire or steam? I wanna catch up and own you like I used to on CoD


----------



## epidemik (Mar 5, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> I'm a little bummed out by the fact they don't have any offline bots to play. If you're playing SP it has to be the campaign. Lame.



What do you think of the campaign? Do you not like it? I've heard from a couple people that it's pretty good. I imagine most people would rather just play online but I guess there are probably a few occasional circumstances where you dont have internet and don't want to play campaign...still, if thats your biggest let down, it must be a pretty good game. 

I think Im picking one up soon(a few friends are getting it this weekend so we'll see how they like it).


----------



## russb (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody else having problems playing Multiplayer.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 5, 2010)

russb said:


> Anybody else having problems playing Multiplayer.



Yep, theres a lot of connection issues going on.


----------



## lexmark (Mar 6, 2010)

yup, I cant even connect to the demo/beta


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 6, 2010)

lexmark said:


> yup, I cant even connect to the demo/beta



The beta ended about a week before the game came out. Though there are some issues with the servers, at least on the 360 version there are.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2010)

Orbitron said:


> Oi feggit! You use xfire or steam? I wanna catch up and own you like I used to on CoD



If I knew who you are?



epidemik said:


> What do you think of the campaign? Do you not like it? I've heard from a couple people that it's pretty good. I imagine most people would rather just play online but I guess there are probably a few occasional circumstances where you dont have internet and don't want to play campaign...still, if thats your biggest let down, it must be a pretty good game.
> 
> I think Im picking one up soon(a few friends are getting it this weekend so we'll see how they like it).



The campaign is pretty good, yeah.


----------



## linkin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys how much room does this game take up on a HDD? I'm looking to buy it but i like to know how much space it eats.


----------



## bigl2007 (Mar 6, 2010)

says like 10 gigs on the gamestop website


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 6, 2010)

cant really compare battlefield and cod multiplayer they are way different i myself have both but find cod more fun.


----------



## linkin (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm gunna see if my parents can pick this up for me on eBay this weekend, it's like $40 AUD compared to like $80 in stores!

That's $40 for the limited edition too!


----------



## bigl2007 (Mar 6, 2010)

personally i like call of duty for infantry gameplay i cant picture it with vehicles but battlefield games i like for using vehicles


----------



## wellhellothere (Mar 6, 2010)

starlitjoker said:


> best game ever..
> 
> /thread




This. 

Single player is mind blowing, multiplayer too. Straight to the top of my favourite game's of all time.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok so who here plays it on pc???  I am True_Warrior in the game xD Add me!


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 6, 2010)

LOVE THE GAME, there are a few hickups in there servers at the moment but the gameplay and graphics are very very good...

going back to my fav cod5 is a struggle now 

once there servers are sorted out this game will be imense, i guess they never expected such a surge in players

my tag is "=TDK=FunkyDog"


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

I can max it out at 17 inch resolutuion.....YEAH! xD


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 7, 2010)

i have been having a number of problems with this game grrr

pb errors all over the place, dropping off the servers and not being able to log back into my account

seams like a few theething problems

i have manually updated pb, my broadband is 17.5meg connection speed and its very stable so my guess is there servers are having pb problems


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

Same here, I get EA login errors


----------



## Fatback (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got this today for 360 and I am loving it. I have always been a fan of the battlefield series. The games requires more team effort and skill then say COD.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2010)

EA are having problems with their servers, they're working on it to fix it apparently. They couldn't cope with the amount of people logging on and playing, because there's more people playing it on PC than both consoles combined.


----------



## linkin (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought i would "try" the game, and it's all in russian, including the main menu and everything. can't figure out how to change it... lesson learnt! 

I'm thinking of selling GTA IV and getting Bad Company 2.

or maybe i should get my russian friend to come over


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 7, 2010)

I tried the game and it sucked total balls. Not near as cool/destructible as they claimed (shocker) and the SP sucked as it is really short and ZERO offline mods to play.
I don't play online much anymore so no way am I buying a game made for online use.
I did however love the weapons though the recoil was unrealistic for some of them.


----------



## Machin3 (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems as people are having problems with the servers. I did to like 2 days ago. I also had a problem with the graphics in the single player mode where the screen would lag and would turn gray on a certain mission and then the sound wouldn't work.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is hardly any servers. I get EA Log In issues everytime. Also I clicked on Play Now and it looks for a game and you can't "kill" it!!! There is no timeout to find server, it's been looking for one since 6pm.....thats 2 hours now....This game is a big mistake, for a pc at least.


----------



## linkin (Mar 7, 2010)

haven't you heard? EA are having trouble with their servers, because they got majorly overloaded with the amount of people playing on pc. more than both consoles combined!


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 7, 2010)

Not good enough if you ask me. So you telling me that they haven't anticipated this much attention from pc users???


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Not good enough if you ask me. So you telling me that they haven't anticipated this much attention from pc users???



The numbers they were expecting could have been lower than what they are now. The beta showed some of these statistics to be true.


----------



## bigl2007 (Mar 7, 2010)

is anybody here playing bad company 2 on a geforce 260 gtx i was curious to hear how many frames yall are getting on fraps i know i should be able to run it when i get it but i was wondering if i would get 30 or 60 frames


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 7, 2010)

bigl2007 said:


> is anybody here playing bad company 2 on a geforce 260 gtx i was curious to hear how many frames yall are getting on fraps i know i should be able to run it when i get it but i was wondering if i would get 30 or 60 frames



Maxed with vsync on with my specs so I don't care what the frames are


----------



## Danda (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the fun, I must say I enjoy it very VERY much. Better than MW2 imo. Destruction of buildings? You actually have to use Teamwork?! NO WAI! Plus its better than spending 60 bucks on a PoS game, to where with the 50 bucks I spent on this game, I got some extras for pre ordering.

Only problem with BFBC2 right now is the servers are not connecting. DICE is working on it so Im in no hurry!


----------



## Danda (Mar 8, 2010)

bigl2007 said:


> is anybody here playing bad company 2 on a geforce 260 gtx i was curious to hear how many frames yall are getting on fraps i know i should be able to run it when i get it but i was wondering if i would get 30 or 60 frames



Did you recently update ur drivers?


----------



## Intel_man (Mar 8, 2010)

Fun game... but Nvidia needs to release new drivers for SLi support...


----------



## linkin (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait to buy this! Somebody please buy my GTA IV anf Battlefield 2 (with all expansions!) so i can! Or i'll do a direct trade or something!

I watched a few vids on the weekend and played a... "demo" of the game (in russian ) and it was still awesome!!! the building destruction looks really cool.


----------



## bigl2007 (Mar 8, 2010)

*yup*



Danda said:


> Did you recently update ur drivers?



yes i updated drivers i was just wondering i dont have the game yet at all but its gonna be my next game after i get final fantasy 13 so next time i have some cash bc2 is next on my list of games to get


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Mar 8, 2010)

Got it on Friday night for PC via Steam. I have only played Multiplayer but all I can say is AMAZING! So far I love it. 


I'm not big on single player but maybe I'll try it out, right after I play single player CoD4...


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 8, 2010)

Single player is awesome.  I really like it.  Right now i cant compare it with CODMW2 because i'm still on the first mission lol...


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

linkin said:


> the building destruction looks really cool.



When you're playing Rush, you can demolish the building the crate is in for an automatic win. The building collapses to the floor and kills anyone inside.


----------



## mtb211 (Mar 10, 2010)

damn I loved Modern Warfare 2, Single player, just didnt like the multiplayer... but I kinda dont like the whole thing that everyone else is already leveled up and I am terrible


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 12, 2010)

Best game I have ever played. Seriously. 

The SP is average, the MP, wow. 32 people running around and it's like a film, so cinematic! I can't even describe how awesome it is.


----------



## linkin (Mar 12, 2010)

I so have to buy this game. and the limited edition so i get the vip code for the enw dlc releasing on 30th march


----------



## Tomaszync (Mar 13, 2010)

My experience with the MP of this game has so far been nothing short of perfect. I've had no lag/connection issues whatsoever.


----------



## bengal85 (Mar 13, 2010)

if it is as good as bad company 1 than yes it is I have heard some good things about bad company 2 I would say go for it


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 13, 2010)

Why does it take like 7 bullets to kill people??? Or is it just the gun I am using.


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 13, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Why does it take like 7 bullets to kill people??? Or is it just the gun I am using.



hahaha. It's probably the gun you are using.  When you find the box where you get your guns at, just look at their accuracy,damage and one more ( i hope i got them right ) and that's how you see the stats of your weapons.  But usually if you aim for the head, only one shot takes them down.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Shane (Mar 13, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Why does it take like 7 bullets to kill people??? Or is it just the gun I am using.



Dude, i did say it was crap before u brought it lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Why does it take like 7 bullets to kill people??? Or is it just the gun I am using.





Nevakonaza said:


> Dude, i did say it was crap before u brought it lol.



It's either the guns you guys used, or you just don't know how to aim.  I have absolutely no problems with shooting, aiming, and killing in the PC and 360 version.


----------



## Shane (Mar 13, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's either the guns you guys used, or you just don't know how to aim.  I have absolutely no problems with shooting, aiming, and killing in the PC and 360 version.



Must have been the crappy guns then,all of them you start with in the BETA were crap imo.

I know how to aim...i play FPS all the time,Like an addiction....then BF:BC2 come along and.....

MW2 ownz its ass!


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 13, 2010)

mw2 doesnt own the box it come in, what a heap of bum fudge!!

i got my bfbc2 running very nice on my 4890, shame i jsut sold it and im going to be using my bfg 8800gts oc 

i got £300 held up in my paypal account for 21days as its a new account setup and they want to make sure i am legit!

dam i missed out on a 5870 1gb on ebay for £225 cos of this paypal crap-now all the rest are going for £300+.....

im soo angry right now


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Must have been the crappy guns then,all of them you start with in the BETA were crap imo.
> 
> I know how to aim...i play FPS all the time,Like an addiction....then BF:BC2 come along and.....
> 
> MW2 ownz its ass!



Is that why BC2 is more played than MW2? 

http://www.xfire.com/


----------



## Shane (Mar 13, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is that why BC2 is more played than MW2?
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/



IF MW2 had dedicated servers,I bet those figures would be a whole lot more.....still to this day alot of people will not purchase MW2 because of the lack of Dedicated servers,But its such a fun game its a shame realy.


BC2 has not beaten MW1 though  :good:


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> IF MW2 had dedicated servers,I bet those figures would be a whole lot more.....still to this day alot of people will not purchase MW2 because of the lack of Dedicated servers,But its such a fun game its a shame realy.
> 
> 
> BC2 has not beaten MW1 though  :good:



it is what you call, a good game messed up by people who wouldnt listen!

if they had listened to the people who put money in there pockets, im just waiting on the follow up to world at war-if it doesnt have dedicated servers then ill drop the game altogether

i have nearly all the cod games apart from mw1 which i sold (but i did have them all at 1 stage)


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> *IF MW2 had dedicated servers*,I bet those figures would be a whole lot more.....still to this day alot of people will not purchase MW2 because of the lack of Dedicated servers,But its such a fun game its a shame realy.
> 
> 
> BC2 has not beaten MW1 though  :good:



That's what makes BC2 a better game. That's called comparing and contrasting, lol. And BC2 is next to MW1, which has been out since what, 07? BC2 has been out since March 2nd 2010, lol.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 13, 2010)

Today I had guy standing there, must have been AFK and it took me like 3 seconds to bring him down, about 7-8 bullets to chest, reality......Nothing can beat Hardcore TDM in MW2.....


----------



## Fatback (Mar 13, 2010)

Not really sure why people are comparing MW2 to BC2. They are different games yes same genre but thats about it. IMO BC2 actually takes skill to play it's not like COD where people can just jump into a game a start throwing random grenades and get 10+ kills a game. Even shooting somebody is easier in COD. All you have to do is aim at the target a shoot. Where in BC2 you actually have to aim in front of a moving target while adjusting for bullet drop if your at a long distance. I have fun playing both but I don't think it's right to compare the two.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 13, 2010)

CoD is just the same thing, over and over. You can can roll a turd in glitter, but at the end of the day, it's still a piece of shit.

Bad Company 2 is just, amazing. There isn't anything (other than the server issues) that they could possibly change in it.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 13, 2010)

The maps are huge and I found myself walking for like 10 mins, coz some t*** don't wait, they just take the truck and off they went, same with tanks etc. I am shooting fine, the wee crosshair pops up, meaning I am actually hitting the guy but he is nowhere near to go down, same with snipers, 3 shots kill........i though snipers were instant especially in chest.
This game is on my Games Fails 2010, after Star Trek 2 and Driving Simulator.


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kornowski said:


> CoD is just the same thing, over and over. You can can roll a turd in glitter, but at the end of the day, it's still a piece of shit.
> 
> Bad Company 2 is just, amazing. There isn't anything (other than the server issues) that they could possibly change in it.



+1.  I like BC2 too.  COD not so much.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 13, 2010)

I just ended up buying it, and hope it is better than MW2.  MW2 was an over priced glitch fest with no dedicated servers, though I did enjoy the story mode.


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've just completed single player.  It was good game in my opinion.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm starting to really love this game. It took a few days for me to get into it but once you start unlocking guns and such it's great! The game play is so much more imnersive than MW2! The only problem i have with it right now is the server glitches. The Play now button just stopped working for me today for some reason.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> The maps are huge and I found myself walking for like 10 mins, coz some t*** don't wait, they just take the truck and off they went, same with tanks etc. I am shooting fine, the wee crosshair pops up, meaning I am actually hitting the guy but he is nowhere near to go down, same with snipers, 3 shots kill........i though snipers were instant especially in chest.
> This game is on my Games Fails 2010, after Star Trek 2 and Driving Simulator.



No idea what you're talking about. When I snipe with the M24, the first sniper, I usually get 1-hit kills, anywhere. I'd play the game a bit more, get better at it, then come back. It sounds like you belong in MW2 though, since that game doesn't need any skills to get kills.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah right.  In BC2 kills using a tank or a  chopper require enormous skill.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Yeah right.  In BC2 kills using a tank or a  chopper require enormous skill.



Well you were talking about shooting guns, not vehicles. Let compare the vehicles in the two games, oh wait, MW2 doesn't have any. And it takes skill to fly the chopper, and to shoot while flying and not get hit by the tank, and to drive a tank while avoiding, C4, anti-take mines, helis, and stationary missiles.


----------



## Fatback (Mar 14, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Yeah right.  In BC2 kills using a tank or a  chopper require enormous skill.



Have you ever drove a chopper in BC2? I find them hard to control. Also when I'm a gunner in a chopper I find it almost impossible to kill someone even when the chopper is going slow. Tanks don't last long in BC2 to be of any importance. Between rockets,C4,Motor strikes, and all the other explosives. They don't last more then a min or two. Also are you saying that in MW2 that it requires skill to call an air strike, Use a chopper gunner or AC130?


----------



## memory (Mar 14, 2010)

I have just started playing multiplayer and good grief, it is going to take me a good while to get good at this game.  I can unload a whole clip into someone hitting more than half of the hits and they will not die.  They hit me a couple times and I'm dead.  I mostly play conquest just because that is all I ever played.  I have just made it to being Rank 1.

So far I am liking it.  There are a few things I don't understand.  One thing is how you communicate with your team or squad.  For example, how you issue a order.  In BF2142, you would press the T button and choose a order.  In this game, all you do is look at the marker and press the Q button.  It does not give you any options.  You can not ask for a radar which comes in really handy, can't ask for an air stike.

Another thing, how do you ask for ammo, backup, medic, or repair?  Is there a way to do this?

I do kind of like the scoring system.  You can rack up alot of points in a big match.

EDIT:  I have tried to fly a chopper in BF2142 and I couldn't fly one for the life of me.  I am not even going to try in this game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

memory said:


> I have just started playing multiplayer and good grief, it is going to take me a good while to get good at this game. * I can unload a whole clip into someone hitting more than half of the hits and they will not die.  They hit me a couple times and I'm dead.*  I mostly play conquest just because that is all I ever played.  I have just made it to being Rank 1.
> 
> So far I am liking it.  There are a few things I don't understand.  One thing is how you communicate with your team or squad.  For example, how you issue a order.  In BF2142, you would press the T button and choose a order.  In this game, all you do is look at the marker and press the Q button.  It does not give you any options.  You can not ask for a radar which comes in really handy, can't ask for an air stike.
> 
> ...



Proves that it's the player, not the game. Guys, learn to aim.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 14, 2010)

It is called a magazine, not a clip.  Have any of you ever fired any guns?  The Marines tell their troops to fire 1 shot 1 kill, which is why they aim and squeeze the trigger once to let a very small burst of rounds.  guns have this thing called recoil.  I find most games ridiculous on how easy it is to run full speed and shoot a fully auto gun.  This game does tend to feel more real.  I have never fired a fully auto, but I have fired plenty of guns in my life.

Also, as you can notice a lot of the enemies in the game are wearing body armor.  Headshot = instant kill always.  Chest shots do not, because of the body armor.  There are some exceptions, the rocket launcher and the sniper rifle will 1 shot kill through body armor.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 14, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Also, as you can notice a lot of the enemies in the game are wearing body armor.  Headshot = instant kill always.  Chest shots do not, because of the body armor.  There are some exceptions, the rocket launcher and the sniper rifle will 1 shot kill through body armor.



That and that many people already have unlocked better guns/upgrades which are much more powerful than the stock guns.


----------



## linkin (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't wait to get this game, just ordered it off ebay


----------



## memory (Mar 14, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> That and that many people already have unlocked better guns/upgrades which are much more powerful than the stock guns.



This is something else I noticed.  Some of the guys that kill me, I noticed they are several ranks up.  How do they rank up so quickly when this game has not been out for very long?

I know most of this is me not being a very good player but it is kind of hard to get a head shot when you are running around.  I have fired many guns in my life and I know about recoil.  It's just when I meet someone unexpected I panic and just pull the trigger.

I do find this game to be pretty realistic which is a good thing.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Have you ever drove a chopper in BC2? I find them hard to control. Also when I'm a gunner in a chopper I find it almost impossible to kill someone even when the chopper is going slow. Tanks don't last long in BC2 to be of any importance. Between rockets,C4,Motor strikes, and all the other explosives. They don't last more then a min or two. Also are you saying that in MW2 that it requires skill to call an air strike, Use a chopper gunner or AC130?



Couple of times, it's easy once you get the balance right.


----------



## lovely? (Mar 15, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> It is called a magazine, not a clip.  Have any of you ever fired any guns?  The Marines tell their troops to fire 1 shot 1 kill, which is why they aim and squeeze the trigger once to let a very small burst of rounds.  guns have this thing called recoil.  I find most games ridiculous on how easy it is to run full speed and shoot a fully auto gun.  This game does tend to feel more real.  I have never fired a fully auto, but I have fired plenty of guns in my life.
> 
> Also, as you can notice a lot of the enemies in the game are wearing body armor.  Headshot = instant kill always.  Chest shots do not, because of the body armor.  There are some exceptions, the rocket launcher and the sniper rifle will 1 shot kill through body armor.



i've noticed this as well. it usually only takes like 8 rounds with the engineer SMG at less than 40 yards. sounds realistic to me. 

Played a RUSH game earlier, me and this sniper vs 5 guys. in the end each of them had like 600 points and both me and him had 3600. for my first multiplayer game, it was amazing. probably two hours of the most tense gameplay i've ever had!


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 15, 2010)

lovely? said:


> i've noticed this as well. it usually only takes like 8 rounds with the engineer SMG at less than 40 yards. sounds realistic to me.
> 
> Played a RUSH game earlier, me and this sniper vs 5 guys. in the end each of them had like 600 points and both me and him had 3600. for my first multiplayer game, it was amazing. probably two hours of the most tense gameplay i've ever had!



smg @ 40 yards?  Well, if they were wearing dragon armor it would probably not penetrate as even a 5.56 or a 7.62 round won't penetrate dragon armor at that range and they are way more powerful.   8 rounds though, depending on the patter could be devastating.

I always aim for the head, and tap 2 to 4 rounds per a burst and they usually go down.


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 15, 2010)

memory said:


> This is something else I noticed.  Some of the guys that kill me, I noticed they are several ranks up.  How do they rank up so quickly when this game has not been out for very long?
> 
> I know most of this is me not being a very good player but it is kind of hard to get a head shot when you are running around.  I have fired many guns in my life and I know about recoil.  It's just when I meet someone unexpected I panic and just pull the trigger.
> 
> I do find this game to be pretty realistic which is a good thing.



From getting medals and such. I've had regular rounds where I rack up 1000-2000 points, and medal rounds where i get several thousands points.


----------



## roridude (Mar 15, 2010)

I completed single player campaign in less than 5 hours, was a good 5 hours granted, but i expect at least 10 hours if im honest. Multiplayer, well to be frank, sucks balls. I still haven't been able to connect to a game. Tells me to check my network connection when i know my internet is fine ;P  Apparently they are working on it so i can wait until they;ve fixed it. Quite a few people have had the same issue. Anyone remember a time when developers used to release games that actually worked and didn't need updating? Good times, good times.


----------



## lovely? (Mar 15, 2010)

roridude said:


> I completed single player campaign in less than 5 hours, was a good 5 hours granted, but i expect at least 10 hours if im honest. Multiplayer, well to be frank, sucks balls. I still haven't been able to connect to a game. Tells me to check my network connection when i know my internet is fine ;P  Apparently they are working on it so i can wait until they;ve fixed it. Quite a few people have had the same issue. Anyone remember a time when developers used to release games that actually worked and didn't need updating? Good times, good times.



i get the connectivity issues that people talk about too. but what i've found works for me is doing 'play now'. after three or four tries i usually get in and have never been kicked. don't give up on the game though. i thought the single player was good, but the mp is outstanding.


----------



## compp (Mar 15, 2010)

I just find that Amazon's March 15, 2010 Video Game Deal of the Day 
is for Battlefield Bad Company 2 



> PS3 for $47
> Xbox 360 for $47
> PC for $37



That's great.. 
its very tempting for me to purchase BF2 for the PC.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 15, 2010)

compp said:


> I just find that Amazon's March 15, 2010 Video Game Deal of the Day
> is for Battlefield Bad Company 2
> 
> 
> ...



That is very tempting, thanks for the great find!


----------



## lovely? (Mar 16, 2010)

awesome find, thats $20 off what i paid two days ago. 

as for the game, im a bit frustrated. after the epic rush game i posted about earlier, i haven't been able to find a server that doesnt have this slow laggy effect. like everything is in a slow motion and my bullets take two or three seconds to hit anything. even when my ping is less than 100ms.


----------



## linkin (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you need to defrag. same thing happened to me with CSS. i had keyboard and mouse lag too.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 16, 2010)

compp said:


> I just find that Amazon's March 15, 2010 Video Game Deal of the Day
> is for Battlefield Bad Company 2
> 
> 
> ...



Thought about it all day, and decided to buy it! 


Thanks again for the post.


----------



## epidemik (Mar 16, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thought about it all day, and decided to buy it!
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the post.



Haha i know how you feel. Just saw this and am about to impulse buy (time is running out fast). Finger is literally hovering over the buy button.


----------



## lovely? (Mar 17, 2010)

linkin said:


> I think you need to defrag. same thing happened to me with CSS. i had keyboard and mouse lag too.



you were absolutely right. not about the defrag, but close! a power outage caused by a short circuit in my house caused some major corruptions in the game and windows. something like 20k corrupted files hahaha. 

short version: got pissed and reinstalled windows. in a huff, also RMA'ed my gtx260 that has a few minor freezing issues. so now i have windows 7 loaded and quicker than ever, but can't play games because im on an 8500gt hehehe.

on a side note, from what i hear, xfx is totally out of gtx-260's. and since mine was a 'black' edition, they have to give me a 275, or a 4890. many people are offered a 5850 for $100 and i plan to take it


----------



## linkin (Mar 17, 2010)

if they offer you a 5850, take it!


----------



## Pikachuwee (Mar 17, 2010)

I played the beta on the PS3 and I am soon to buy it for my PC.

I loved the beta. I like how it's all about teamwork rather than beating the shit out of everybody alone (like in MW2).


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 17, 2010)

So what level is everyone? I'm level 9 and my friend's level 14. My gamer tag is Liu| (comes out to Liu with a little crosshair).


----------



## Aastii (Mar 17, 2010)

The beta was so much fun. Got to go to the bank though at some point and put some money in to get it, shouldn't be long though (hopefully )


----------

